# Subcontractor Damage



## cbservicesllc (Aug 5, 2011)

I have a Contract for Subcontractors, but no damage clause... Does anyone do this? Do you withhold any amounts as a "security deposit?"


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

cbservicesllc;2055201 said:


> I have a Contract for Subcontractors, but no damage clause... Does anyone do this? Do you withhold any amounts as a "security deposit?"


When we used subs years ago we absolutely had a clause in their agreement for damages. Typically (depending on the winter) we held the last check or until we could actually see the ground. If there was minor lawn damage that's one thing but over the years some of our subs did some real numbers on properties. They are supposed to be professionals and should be held accountable for anything above minor lawn damage and if you expect them to pay you back come spring....forget it, you'll never see them again.


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*Subs*

We have a clause in our contract with our subs. We do take pre-season pictures of all lots as well to show any existing damage. That is for us, the sub, and the client's recognition.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Wayne Volz;2059593 said:


> We have a clause in our contract with our subs. We do take pre-season pictures of all lots as well to show any existing damage. That is for us, the sub, and the client's recognition.


This. The pictures are time consuming but the amount of damage that was there before the season at some of the sites we had was astonishing, so the photos must have paid off in the post-season when clients knew what we didnt do. (I was a manager for a company that did this at all of our sites)


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*Pictures*

I can be a bit time consuming based on the number of accounts you service. However, you are right, the time required to do it is much less than the expense to repair things you didn't actually damage. Not to mention the goodwill created with the client. It removes the "we didn't do that", "yeas you did" problem with the client at the end of the season.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Wayne Volz;2060161 said:


> I can be a bit time consuming based on the number of accounts you service. However, you are right, the time required to do it is much less than the expense to repair things you didn't actually damage. Not to mention the goodwill created with the client. It removes the "we didn't do that", "yeas you did" problem with the client at the end of the season.


I personally did 35 accounts one year 

We had a binder with numbers, so each picture had the number in it with the damage and was marked on a map  Sites ranged from 30 minutes, as we marked other hazards, to one over 5 hours (an account with a Target, LA Fitness, and a restaurant)


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*so you get it.*



jhall22guitar;2060314 said:


> I personally did 35 accounts one year
> 
> We had a binder with numbers, so each picture had the number in it with the damage and was marked on a map  Sites ranged from 30 minutes, as we marked other hazards, to one over 5 hours (an account with a Target, LA Fitness, and a restaurant)


So you get it. We service many more accounts but its all relevant. One truck or 50 trucks its time consuming but worth it in our opinion. Good luck as we move forward and Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Wayne Volz;2060326 said:


> So you get it. We service many more accounts but its all relevant. One truck or 50 trucks its time consuming but worth it in our opinion. Good luck as we move forward and Happy Thanksgiving.


Fully get it, its amazing so see some of the damage that can already be on sites, and I would never want to be blamed for it, and pay to repair it, if it wasn't because of people working for me.

Happy thanksgiving, lets hope for a good winter.


----------

